# Question from a Newbie



## makeminemeat (Apr 19, 2010)

I understand that Cherry is a good smoking wood. I am sure that everyone is talking about the fruit bearing Cherry. Here in Ontario, we have a Cherry tree that is used for lumber and I have acres of it. My question is.....can it be used for smoking meat safely?


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 19, 2010)

I would imagine so.  Do you know the exact name of the cherry?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2010)

There are many varieties of cherry and some don't fruit but its my understanding that all are good for smoking. If your talking about processed lumber make sure it has never been treated with any chemicals at any stage of processing


----------



## makeminemeat (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not processed at all. I have 100 acres of mixed bush and these trees are tall, non bearing trees that are used for lumber. I also have maple and apple.
I would just like to be sure before I smoke meat with it. I have burned it for firewood for years.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm way down in Florida but I have a non fruit bearing cherry down here and its great smoking wood. If your really not sure burn some and see how the smoke is and the smell from it then on the first smoke do something quick and simple and see how the taste is


----------



## makeminemeat (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. From my research, it seems to be black cherry, and therefore, good for smoking.


----------



## rickw (Apr 19, 2010)

You an use the non fruit bearing cherry wood for smoking. I do it all the time. It's a real sweet smelling wood and goes with everything.


----------



## mr mac (Apr 19, 2010)

No, don't use it!  Very carefully dispose of it by cutting it into manageable chunks and distribute it to members of the SMF so we can burn it for you!  You can start with me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, like they said, use it and enjoy!

Mac


----------



## makeminemeat (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------

